# CD's DVD's



## Buster (May 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm moving to Dubai next week and was wondering about the customs checks on CD's/DVD's. I have a lot of rock CD's AC/DC, Black Sabbath etc and wondered if they will be ok to import.

Also what kind of DVD's are not acceptable, obviously pornography, but what about films like Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You should be fine with those CD's / DVD's.

It will only tend to be a problem if there is anything religious/immoral that may cause problems.

The music/dvd's you mentioned are available here (there isnt much you cant buy)


----------



## Buster (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, just don't want to turn up at customs and lose the majority of my stuff. Does the religious/immoral theme mean you have to be careful with covers? e.g Electric Ladyland by Hendrix which has several semi naked females on it.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you were EXTREMELY unlucky to have it confiscated, they may only take the cover, but as you can buy mags like FHM here (though the nude bits are blacked out)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you bringing dvd's, you might want to bring your dvd player.

If you buy a dvd player here, they may not work on it, as the player will be for one region and the dvd's will be for another


Trust me, I found that out this week when I bought a dvd player


----------



## Buster (May 14, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If you bringing dvd's, you might want to bring your dvd player.
> 
> If you buy a dvd player here, they may not work on it, as the player will be for one region and the dvd's will be for another



My plan is to get a Playstation 3 as they are multi-region and also Blu-Ray.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

The DVD region code for Middle East appears to be 2, which corresponds to Japan, South Africa and Western Europe. A quick google gave me region codes as follows:-

RC 1 Canada, USA, US colonies 
RC 2 Japan, Middle East, South Africa, Western Europe 
RC 3 Hong Kong, Macao, South Korea, Southeast Asia 
RC 4 Australia, Oceania, Central America, South America 
RC 5 Africa, India, Eastern Europe, Russia 
RC 6 People's Republic of China


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No idea why my dvd's from the uk didn't work then. I know I had a similiar problem in Cyprus too


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ogri750 said:


> No idea why my dvd's from the uk didn't work then. I know I had a similiar problem in Cyprus too



I found that most my US DVDs work on players purchased in the UAE, but the UAE dvds did not play on my american DVD player. If my memory serves me correctly you'll have to spend a little bit more on a universal DVD player. I'm surprised to hear that the UK dvds didn't play in the uAE. mMmmm....


----------

